# The best roads in NorCal



## jonehall (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey California Roadies,

I need some advice please! I’m riding Levi’s Gran Fondo this year and I’m using it as an excuse to take the week off work and get some good riding in. I moved from London, England to LA two years ago, so I don't know best central / northern California roads.

I really want to ride Mt Tam and go see the boys at the Above Category shop in Mill Valley, but otherwise I’m easy. 

What do you guys think about my plan? I think my specific question is, is Carmel a good riding base? An alternative would be to head straight to Mill Valley, then spend the few days before the Gran Fondo in Napa? Any help would be appreciated!

Sat: Drive from LA to Carmel
Sun: Ride 1 in Carmel / Monterey (Where?)
Mon: Ride 2 in Carmel / Monterey (Where?)
Tues: Recovery ride on the 17mile drive at Pebble Beach + then drive to Mill Valley
Wed: Mt Tam ride 1
Thurs: Mt Tam ride 2
Fri: Mt Tam recovery ride + drive to Santa Rosa
Sat: Gran Fondo from Santa Rosa (100 miles) BBQ + beer.
Sun: Drive from Santa Rosa to LA – freeways, no riding stops.

PS: I like my rides to be 50 – 70 miles. And for this trip, they'll need to be loops.

Thanks all in advance!


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

I would put Morgan Territory to Mt. Diablo in there instead of a second pass at Tam. Personally I'm not a fan of Tam.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Why not ride there. Rent a car/public transporation to Santa Cruz. Goto RWC area via rt 1 and tunitas head to RWC for the night. next day ride and hit diablo. 

others can help from here to get you north. after the fondo rent a car and drive home. Mail things ahead and mail stuff home. travel light and enjoy all that is around here to offer.


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

I just moved to the East Bay after living for a bunch of years in Marin...Mt Tam was my backyard.
Diablo blows it away...period.

Tam is awesome for the views but nothing around here comes close to Diablo...it's like 
Alpe D'huez.
And the view from the top is amazing.
Do it from the North though, not the south.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Weather has been really weird this year. If the trend continues (except this week) then I agree with the Diablo suggestions. If you stay in Berkeley you can to a loop through the hills around Briones, up Diablo and back through Lafayette, Orinda. That road around Briones is very nice and hardly any traffic. Amazing views in the hills, San Pablo reservoir, and Diablo. I'm guessing this is 80 miles roundtrip with quite a bit of climbing.

If it's hot in the east bay, Mt Tam, or roads on the peninsula like canada,kings mt, old la honda, page mill, tunitas are nicer imo. You could stay in Palo Alto, San Mateo. You can even do a loop to Santa Cruz from there but you're probably looking at 120+ miles. Google any of these and you'll get quite a few reports.




jonehall said:


> Hey California Roadies,
> 
> I need some advice please! I’m riding Levi’s Gran Fondo this year and I’m using it as an excuse to take the week off work and get some good riding in. I moved from London, England to LA two years ago, so I don't know best central / northern California roads.
> 
> ...


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

If you want a base between LA and SF/Bay Area, I'd consider Solvang or Santa Barbara ahead of Monterey. But if that is already your back yard and you want to travel further, then sure come straight up to the Bay Area! Between Santa Cruz, the peninsula, the east bay and the north bay there's certainly a week's worth of riding around here.


----------



## jonehall (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Thanks for the quick replies - this info is exactly what I wanted to know. I think I'm going skip Monterey and head straight to the Bay area, moving gradually north for the gran fondo. I'm thinking:

1. Peninsula (Skyline, Kings Mt, Tunitas)
3. East Bay / Diablo
4. Mill Valley / Mt Tam
5. Santa Rosa for the Gran Fondo

UKBloke - I've ridden a lot in Solvang etc (love it), so you answered my question re Monterey - thanks. 

I guess this post has served its purpose, but if any of you guys and girls have suggestions for specific loop rides in these four areas, pls let me know or post any route links. I'd appreciate it. I'll post photos in return!

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

*Tam Figure Eight*

Hope you enjoy your stay!! Here's one we like to do when there is an extra hour added to the hall pass. We start from a small coffee stand called the Java Hut in Fairfax in the 700 block of Center Blvd. Most rides, either road or dirt, start from there since there is a bike shop, huge parking lot where you wont get towed, coffee and really pretty/friendly girls serving it. You could basically ride the top loop of this, climbing Bolinas Fairfax Rd. to Alpine Lake, up Ridgecrest to Rock Springs and either continue to East Peak (you'll net another 400 feet, gross 600) and come back down to Rock Springs, or turn right and descend to Pantol Ranger Station. The view from the top is incredible but it comes at a price, the climb is pretty steep. Down into Mill Valley then back to Fairfax via a pretty well marked/traveled bike route.

I put this course together when we were training for the Tam Double...
Mt Tam Figure Eight (52mi, 5,800 feet)
http://www.mapitpronto.com/index.cfm?fuseAction=routePlanner.viewDBRide&rideID=6139


----------



## bob123 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Link to some helpfull bike maps and cue sheets*

The user 'BuenosAires' has posted some rides that you might find usefull,
http://www.bikely.com/listpaths/by/BuenosAires

Includes:
Mt. Tam ride
Paradise Loop
San Francisco to Woodside
Kings Mountain / Old La Honda Loop
Foster City Loop


----------



## Peninsula Ryan (Aug 2, 2002)

Mt. Tam from Fairfax via Bolinas Rd, by Lake Alpine to Ridgecrest and up Tam. I've lived here (well, on the Peninsula) my whole life and just found this road...one of my new favorites. Did it on the second day of a back to back up Diablo and around Morgan Territory. 

Drive to Fairfax and launch from there...you'll see TONS of mountain bikers...but make your way to Bolinas Rd and you won't be disappointed.


----------

